# Datsun Car Show, Sept. 19 2009



## PalomarMt. (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. K Commemorative All Datsun Car Show 
all 1983 datsun's and older 
top 3 trophies for many datsun catagories: *truck, Z car, Raodster, 510, other Sedans, and Mr. K's for Best in Show *

Sept 19 2009 at Datsun Heritage Museum 
41610 Date St. Suite 103 
Murrieta Ca 92562 
(951) 696-1087 

Register before Sept 11, $15 
after Sept. 11 $20


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

someone please post pics!!!


----------

